# Solved: Messaage: Leaving secure internet connection



## Evelyn B (Jan 12, 2006)

I have been getting the following message for about 2 weeks when I go on line:
"You are about to leave a secure internet connection. It will be possible for others to view information you send. Do you want to continue?" I have also started having a problem disconnecting from my ISP and have to shut down my computer to get off line. I am using Windows 98SE. I have a HP Pavilion 6635. My ISP is AT&T. I spoke to an AT&T technician and, after he tried to find the problem, I was told it was not an AT&T problem, but something wrong with my computer. Where do I begin to find the source of these new problems?


----------



## jubalsams (Aug 25, 2004)

Try an IE Repair: Start Run msinfo32 OK
On the Tools menu select Internet Explorer Repair tool

Best


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

You can get rid of the warning by right-clicking IE, click properties, click advanced tab, scroll down to Security, uncheck "Warn if switching between secure and not secure mode".
You may want to re-install the AT&T software.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Personally, I keep all of the "Warn" commands in the Security sub-menu unchecked.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

